# Staurogyne Repens Flowering



## Matt Havens (28 Dec 2016)

As described. In the propagator along with some AR also flowering.

Enjoy



 



 Oh and why not. Some Hygrophila Aragauia







Thanks for looking!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (28 Dec 2016)

Hi Matt
Could you take  closer photograph of Staurogyne Repens and I will add it to Plant Pictures!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Matt Havens (28 Dec 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi Matt
> Could you take  closer photograph of Staurogyne Repens and I will add it to Plant Pictures!
> Cheers
> hoggie


Sure I will have a go  

Will it link back to my post?









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick.Dk (28 Dec 2016)

Note, that when you want to go back submerse..........the flowering stage of Staurogyne repens will have a more difficult transition.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Dec 2016)

All done....lovely!.....
Cheers Matt


----------



## Costa (28 Dec 2016)

Looks great well done!

By the way can staurogyne flower underwater? Never seen this happening


----------



## rebel (29 Dec 2016)

Angiosperms FTW!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Dec 2016)

Hi Matt, Wonderful flowers


----------



## Matt Havens (29 Dec 2016)

Costa said:


> Looks great well done!
> 
> By the way can staurogyne flower underwater? Never seen this happening


Hi Costa. 
Thanks for looking. I dont believe it would flower underwater, like most plants it is only emersed growth when you get to see them.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick.Dk (29 Dec 2016)

Nothing flower under water (=no pollinators) - those which went down that road are extinct (=Darwin roules!!!!).
- when flowering take place under water (ex. the occasional Anubias) it is accidental. Usually induced by stress, provoking buds allready laying dormant.

Vallisneria comes close, though; 
male flowers are produced below surface, between the bases of leaves, opening under water and sending pollen to surface - female flowers are sitting on very long, soft and often spiral-curled stems, the flower looking like a small banana riding on surface-tension. Actual flower laying just in surface, catching the pollen that also ride on surface-tension. 
I think this is as close to water-pollination we will come........... (Mother Nature is fascinating, aint she).


----------

